# Srixon Z U45 utility iron



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 17, 2016)

1st outing today with Srixon Z U45 utility in 18 degree loft fitted with Miyazaki Blue 7s shaft.

Previously carried both rescue and 2 iron. During fitting numbers suggested it would give me same carry as my rescue but with the lower flight and spin of 2 iron.

After using it a number of times today on the course 1 am highly impressed, it is very easy to hit and it is very powerful.

It's going to see a lot of use off the tee when the links speeds up and those longer into the wind par 3'S are going to be less daunting!

Another quality product from Srixon.


----------

